# Vostok Komandirskie



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

Is the VOSTOK KOMANDIRSKIE a good watch and what is a fair price for it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Type into google "eds corner" and on his blog he reviews the Kommandirski. I've got 2 Amphibias and a Century Time and I think Vostoks are cracking watches for not much money.


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Not a bad watch for the money


----------



## ibaranenko (Apr 10, 2010)

These watches are very good for the money....and the range to get on of those is about Â£40-50..!!

The bad thing with these watches is the fact that their movements doesn't have quickday set and sometimes takes longer set it up


----------

